# New Really Right Stuff Website - Locked Out



## RC (Jan 4, 2014)

I received an email on 1/2/14 from RRS announcing their newly designed website. The email provided me with a link and temporary password to establish my existing account. Today (Saturday) is the first chance I've had to reestablish my account. The problem is all of the links in the email (total of 5) are dead. When I access their site directly and attempt to log in using my old credentials, I"m not recognized. Being Saturday, I don't expect to get a hold of anybody over there so I thought I'd throw this out to the CR community and see if you've been successful or have ran into the same issue I have.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2014)

Just tried - same issue for me.


----------



## eli452 (Jan 4, 2014)

Same with me on Friday. All links on the email dead, and no option to log in. Tried register option with same email (used as user id) got registered but all history is gone.
The new design is nice but I miss the "new products" page. A few times I ordered stuff based on that page, stuff I would not have looked for else where on the site.


----------



## eli452 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any news anyone? I'm still locked out, old password, new password. It is a week now but still no reply from stuff for 2 email... :-\


----------



## RC (Jan 10, 2014)

eli452 said:


> Any news anyone? I'm still locked out, old password, new password. It is a week now but still no reply from stuff for 2 email... :-\


No change on my end either, haven't had time to contact them yet.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't log in, either.


----------

